# My Very First Modification



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

My first TT modification had to be a place to park it. Doug out the grass, about 13' x 36'. Removed 4" of dirt. Have 12 tons of crusher-run blue stone coming tomorrow. That's going to make the back feel real good ........ honey, got any Aleve? About one week of work when it's all done. Put a 50 amp service on the side of the garage to keep her plugged in, the TT that is, and I think we should be good to go. After a year of compaction, I will consider putting down concrete. Let me know if you got any ideas of how to improve on this plan, but can't do waste drain. See attached pictures.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow, Nice! Only additional recommendation...put down a layer of landscape matting to keep the weeds/vegetation from growing up through it. And if it were me, I'd forget the concrete...unnecessary expense (and work). The blue stone will look very nice!


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

12 tons is one tri-axle truck load&#8230;..it won't go far! 
If your area is ready, topsoil removed, mud removed etc&#8230;have the driver spread it for you. 
Call the quarry in the morning or whoever you are getting it from and make sure they have chains for the tailgate on the truck. Tell them you want it spread they will know what you mean. 
When they get to your pad the will chain the tailgate so it only opens 6-8-inches then as the driver lifts the bed and backs up the load will spread its self. (back spread). If you have a good driver he will make look easy and nice. 
Then with a garden rake, shovel and flat edge (aka 2 by 4) level the stone. If you really want it right rent a vibratory plate tamper and run that over the stone. Wet the stone before you compact it. 
BTW- you want CR-6 do not let them give you DCR-6 (DCR=dirty crush and run). CR-6 is cheap the trucking is the most expensive part. CR-6 will get nice and tight&#8230;.if you hear the term 57 stone that is an open aggregate the stone is from ½ inch to ¾ inch in size without any fines in it. That's what you want if you are going to place concrete on it. If you are not going to place concrete it will be a PIA, it is always loose and every time you back over it will move. Think driving on loose sand, only it is stone. 
Good luck !
Wish I could do that at my house.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Just put down three rolls of landscapers cloth to stop vegetation growth, thanks W.E. BGood, and called stone company to make sure I get CR6 and not dirty CR6, thanks Red Beard. Unfortunately, can't have driver "tailgate" load because there is a protrusion in the parking area (well cap) that the TT will clear when parked but 10 wheeler delivery truck may not with those monster axles. You got to love it when you can ask 7,000 members (think I read that somewhere) for their input. I can tell my buddies that I consulted 7,000 people before I made my decision, ha, ha.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

hoodscoop said:


> My first TT modification had to be a place to park it. Doug out the grass, about 13' x 36'. Removed 4" of dirt. Have 12 tons of crusher-run blue stone coming tomorrow. That's going to make the back feel real good ........ honey, got any Aleve? About one week of work when it's all done. Put a 50 amp service on the side of the garage to keep her plugged in, the TT that is, and I think we should be good to go. After a year of compaction, I will consider putting down concrete. Let me know if you got any ideas of how to improve on this plan, but can't do waste drain. See attached pictures.


Got it all done. Now the ole girl has her own place, 50 amps and all. No problems when the DW sends me to the dog house now. Wish I could just find a way to cover her.


----------

